
Internet Performance Covid-19 Impact Edition - samizdis
https://www.thousandeyes.com/resources/internet-performance-report-covid-19-impact
======
samizdis
News article based on report [1]:

> Disruptions leapt 63% as lockdowns came into force after February

[1]
[https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/05/covid19_internet_impa...](https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/05/covid19_internet_impact_thousandeyes/)

